# HELP, Looking 4 A Mint Green Color...



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I need help. For my next project I'm looking to paint my car a Mint Green color, like a cool and light/soft mint green. Either Metallic or Pearl mint green, whatever looks good. Any suggestions? Are there any nice factory cool mint green colors? Need help... thanks


----------



## SUGExWHITE (Jun 20, 2004)

the new camrys got a nice minty green color


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

If you have the money, I love a full Kandy. House of Kolor has a Kandy green that's awesome!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Sounds stupid, but try an 82 toyota green called hampstead green. It might be a honda color but it's 82 for sure. Very nice metallic and minty in color. Also look at the Dupont Hot Hues color chart for a variety of nice basecoat colors.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

There was another Toyota green I just loved in 1992 on the Corolla, kind of a blue-green Teal... I don't know the name of it though...


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

new hondas got a bad ass mint green


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Laurel green


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

VW Cyber Green Pearl


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 17 2007, 11:53 AM~9248645
> *Laurel green
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass car and I love that color. Shoulda painted mine that green


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LAUREL GREEN IS GANGSTA ALWAYS LOVED THAT COLOR!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

what about pistachio green?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 17 2007, 11:53 AM~9248645
> *Laurel green
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That Laurel Green looks great, especially the pic. from far. Is that Laurel green a factory 1964 impala color? Is it more on the metallic side or lacquer like the old paints they used to have?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

we have a buick rendivous (probably spelled wrong) at work that has a beautiful mint green metallic on it. its like an 04 or something like that. late model fords have a simillar color too. check them out.


----------

